# Poorboys World Natural Look Dressing - excellent stuff



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I picked up some of this from Alex at SP back at Jame's meet recently, but only got to use it yesterday when the sun came out long enough to clean the interior of the car.

This stuff is great :thumb:

Did a great job of bringing a nice matt look to all the interior plastics, but what really surprised me was it cleaned all the scuff marks and dirt off the door cards and kick plates. In my car these are a cream/parchment colour and get shabby really easily. I tried APC etc in the past but the marks didnt properly shift. A good scrub with a polishing MF cloth and it looks as good as new  Had a wild bubblegum smell as well, although that didnt last after the cleaning so you dont need to worry about your car smelling like a sweetshop 

Highly recommended - much better than the AG vinyl and rubber etc....


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I love this stuff


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah i like this stuff, alway reminds me of marzipan.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Indeed, it's :thumb:


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the little review Bigpikle :thumb: . Going to try NLD when my 1z stuff is all gone.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

it is good stuff.

but imo Autosmart Finish is just as good, and alot cheaper


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> it is good stuff.
> 
> but imo Autosmart Finish is just as good, and alot cheaper


not tried this Ian - does it clean as well?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yes i find it cleans pretty dam well...

i spray onto a cloth then wipe the area. job done, no need to come back and buff or anything


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Be careful !! Don't drink the product


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've still got a massive bottle of this, a little goes along way and it leaves a great factory finish.


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

Another vote for natural look here. I usually apply with a piece of Autovalet eco premium cloth and buff with a MF to get the matt look.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Did my cars interior with the PB Natraul Look dressing, great at cleaning and the finish WAS great...... until it rained 

The problem i got was the black trim on the door got wet when i got into the car, and it left grey spot marks/streaks on the perfert finish

Is this normal? or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been using AG Vinyl Care and I'm never happy with the finish.

I'll order some of this from CYC tomorrow


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeffs Prot is also superb for interiors - highly recommended


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

im afraid i dont find this product all that natural looking..find it leaves too glossy a finish-the look i want in my interiors is totally dry-especially to the touch-and also 'sealed' with a totally natural product...i have been using the nielsen combo of nap extra at 1/10 sprayed onto a cloth to clean the plastic and then a mist of beez neez onto a mf and buff the area..beez neez is a good flexible product for plastics,wood etc.
however-im always up for testing something else which is how i ended up buying pb nl...is autosmart finish dry looking??


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Yeah i like this stuff, alway reminds me of marzipan.


Same here, smells good enough to drink


----------



## LostInSpace (Jul 5, 2007)

Another vote for PB's dressing - been using it for 9 months now and very happy with the results. I've found the best results, both in terms of look, feel and durability are to apply two very light coats (leave a couple of hours between coats) with an applicator pad - if you use too much it leaves a streaky finish.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

squeal said:


> im afraid i dont find this product all that natural looking..find it leaves too glossy a finish-the look i want in my interiors is totally dry-especially to the touch-and also 'sealed' with a totally natural product


It sounds like you haven't read the instructions on the bottle. You need to buff it off *before* it dries to get a matt natural look. If you let it dry you get a shiny finish.

The only problem I find with it is in hot weather where you have to do a small area at a time else it starts to dry and you get a streaky (half matt/half shiny) finish.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

parish said:


> It sounds like you haven't read the instructions on the bottle. You need to buff it off *before* it dries to get a matt natural look. If you let it dry you get a shiny finish.
> 
> The only problem I find with it is in hot weather where you have to do a small area at a time else it starts to dry and you get a streaky (half matt/half shiny) finish.


what he said..... I have a lovely matt finish now wheras the AG stuff was rather greasy lookinh on the Saab plastic before. I just sprayed on the MF, wiped it over well and turned and buffed it off. Easy.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

does this stuff spray on ?

is it suitable for tyres ?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

BRUN said:


> does this stuff spray on ?
> 
> is it suitable for tyres ?


It comes with a flip-top and a sprayer (although the sprayer may just have been bundled by Serious Performance?). Personally, I don't like spraying things on the dash or the windscreen as it's impossible not to get the product for one on the other.

Doubt it would last long on tyres as it's an interior product although it shouldn't do any harm. Not tried it though.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I have a lovely matt finish now wheras the AG stuff was rather greasy lookinh on the Saab plastic before.


Yeah, the dealer I got my Saab from uses AG products for valeting the cars and I found the dash reflected in the screen really badly in bright sunlight. After doing it with PB NL it is a *lot* better.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive been using 303 Protectant for my interior for a while now, but i think it's too glossy for me, so i ordered Poorboys earlier today, im looking forward to getting it now


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i use it, good stuff :thumb:


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

My car has grey interior I use the AG cleaner and its crap doesn;t remove the dirt.

Was going to get Megs APC but is this better I too only want a matt finish but more importantly I want the dirt gone - is this the stuff to get???


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

skynet2029 said:


> My car has grey interior I use the AG cleaner and its crap doesn;t remove the dirt.
> 
> Was going to get Megs APC but is this better I too only want a matt finish but more importantly I want the dirt gone - is this the stuff to get???


well I have large ivory/cream sections in the door cards and around the footwell and this removed loads of marks with a bit of elbow grease. VERY surprised how much cleaning it gave, so might well be good for you :thumb:


----------



## Bananas (Mar 16, 2008)

i've put in my order for some of this today. I've got an annoying mark/scratch on my dash which the previous owner said he couldn't do anything about... - i'm not getting my hopes up, but you never know..


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

its really good stuff. 

i megs mpc first and then spray some on a foam pad and wipe it over.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Yup ... wipe the whole interior plastics down with Megs APC and damp cloth... allow to dry... then apply the NL with a foam applicator and buff straight off after a few seconds with a MF cloth...

Job done


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been using PB NL on my tyres, works well & last long enough for me, but for a matt finish on the dash i love Einszett ****pit Premium the mattest finish ever.


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I picked up some of this from Alex at SP back at Jame's meet recently, but only got to use it yesterday when the sun came out long enough to clean the interior of the car.
> 
> This stuff is great :thumb:
> 
> ...


Fancied trying this, so will give it a go


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Does this contain UV protection. I really like ****pit premium for its matte finish but it has no UV protection and my car is a convertible so...


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

yes according to the bottle it does have uv protection


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> it is good stuff.
> 
> but imo Autosmart Finish is just as good, and alot cheaper


With that little gem of info, I ordered some Dash Dandy.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i used this for the first time today in my GFs car, i was mighty impressed with how the dash came up. 

I tried it on the exterior trim too, as some bits had went very light grey, it did an OK job, but 303 protectant spray seemed to do the job better.


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

Very good stuff, but i dont like the smell tho. 
Dont do it with Gliptone leather cleaner & conditioner on the same day, cos it will smell terrible (Like toilet)


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

really? i think it smells wicked, dont what of though, i cant put my finger on it.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Reminds me of Dr Pepper 

I keep getting mine a bit shiny actually, need to work out how to get it a little more matt.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

love the smell, but it doesnt last 5 mins


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Tried this today, for the first time.

At the moment I am impressed.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Sandro said:


> really? i think it smells wicked, dont what of though, i cant put my finger on it.


It's supposed to be cherry scented.


----------

